# Pork Rinds - Smoked!



## dukeburger (Feb 27, 2016)

I had a pile of skins from a leg of pork I had trimmed up for my breakfast sausage grind that I had tucked away in the freezer for a rainy day. Did some searching on here about what to do with them and I found *Mule's post for Pork Rind Pellets.*

Basically followed that thread to the tee, but instead of using a dehyrator, I decided to use my Big Chief to dry the skins out and give them a bit of smoke. Total drying time took around 20 hours and used 3 pans of maple chips.

For the seasoning I used:

3 TBS Brown Sugar

1 TBS Granulated Sugar*

2 TBS Coarse Sea Salt

1 tsp Cayenne

1/2 tsp Red Pepper Flakes

1/2 tsp Chipotle Powder

1 TBS Smoked Paprika

*After tasting the final product, it was a bit spicier than I anticipated so I added the granulated sugar.

First time trying these, they are a very tasty snack!! Will do again for sure.













IMG_20160225_093506.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Feb 27, 2016


















IMG_20160225_114439.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Feb 27, 2016


















IMG_20160225_114847_hdr.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Feb 27, 2016






Instead of placing the hot skins in the fridge to cool after boiling, it was cold enough outside so I placed the racks in the idle Big Chief for 2 hours.













IMG_20160225_115231_hdr.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Feb 27, 2016






Scraped the fat off the skins













IMG_20160225_142133.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Feb 27, 2016






Cut into strips so they could fit on the Big Chief racks.













IMG_20160225_143301.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Feb 27, 2016






After smoking/drying.













IMG_20160226_073703.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Feb 27, 2016






Cut into smaller pieces (This was tough!)













IMG_20160226_113403_hdr.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Feb 27, 2016






Instead of frying these inside, I fired up the kettle and used the camp oven and I'm glad I did this outside...













IMG_20160226_120950.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Feb 27, 2016






Got the oil up to temp and moved pot away from hot coals













IMG_20160226_122142.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Feb 27, 2016


















IMG_20160226_122706.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Feb 27, 2016


















IMG_20160226_123415.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Feb 27, 2016


















IMG_20160226_124100.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Feb 27, 2016


















IMG_20160226_124247.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Feb 27, 2016






Better way than any to cool down the camp oven













IMG_20160226_125137.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Feb 27, 2016






Since it turned iout to be a nice day...cracked a cold one and ate some rinds by the fire for the rest of the afternoon!













IMG_20160226_170230_hdr.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Feb 27, 2016


----------



## foamheart (Feb 27, 2016)

Makes ya wonder what the normal folks do with their Saturday afternoons, don't it. LOL


----------



## whistech (Feb 27, 2016)

Duke, those look absolutely delicious!     Save some for me.


----------



## b-one (Feb 27, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## dukeburger (Feb 27, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Makes ya wonder what the normal folks do with their Saturday afternoons, don't it. LOL


Hahaha, I've spent many hours at the pit pondering that. Thanks for the points, Kevin!


----------



## dukeburger (Feb 27, 2016)

whistech said:


> Duke, those look absolutely delicious!     Save some for me.


Thanks Arlie! You bring the beer, I'll have some rinds for ya!


b-one said:


> Looks great!


Thank you!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 28, 2016)

Great post DB!







Al


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 28, 2016)

Really great post!  Rinds look awesome and I like how you kept the cooking outdoors the whole time!! Points!!!


----------



## tropics (Feb 28, 2016)

DB that is a great post, love the idea of adding some smoke.Outside is the best way did a lot in my fryer outside last year.Points

Richie


----------



## dukeburger (Feb 28, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Great post DB!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Al. Appreciate it!


worktogthr said:


> Really great post! Rinds look awesome and I like how you kept the cooking outdoors the whole time!! Points!!!


Thanks! First time frying over hot coals in the camp oven. Worked out well!


tropics said:


> DB that is a great post, love the idea of adding some smoke.Outside is the best way did a lot in my fryer outside last year.Points
> 
> Richie


Hey Richie, your Chicharron posts inspired me as well.

Thanks for the points!


----------

